# GR News National show conformation judges critiques



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

For those of you getting GR News, this last issue has the conformation critiques from the judges of the dogs in the national show. If you have access to the videos of the dogs and the magazine, have some fun by reviewing the judges comments while you watch the videos. It is really nice to try to understand what the judge is looking at or not looking at. It can be very informative! The nice part is the included not just the first place winners but all the placements too.


----------

